# Looking for Dave Ellis (out of Southend)



## rafsparks (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking for an old friend Dave Ellis who came from Southend and went to Barking Regional College of Technology prior to becoming a Radio Officer in MN.

dje4816 - is that you?


----------

